# Vagisil (Tmi?)



## Mini Monster

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me posting on here i've been reading these threads for a few weeks now and can relate to the stories more in here. Im sarah, 20 and 14 weeks pregnant tomorow. Hi all : )

I was just wondering has anyone ever used vagisil in pregnancy, im quite itchy and tender but no discharge so ruled out thrush, bought some vagisil but then read on the back that it says to consult your doctor before using. 

Thanks


----------



## veganmama

i used it once, it didnt work anyway the best remedy is to let it go away on its own. and it still could be thrush even with no discharge


----------



## Mini Monster

I've always been highly sensitive, even bubble bath can set me off : ( I just want a bit of relief, but unsure what to do.


----------



## tryin4baby

yes i used it when i was around 10 weeks (i think) i only used it twice and it worked straight away!! it says not to put it 'up there' anyway so im sure just putting it around that area wont do you any harm xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I use caneston cream.. Think its practically the same thing and its fine to use outside the vagina :thumbup:

Btw I'm Sinead (Nade) Im also 20 and am 25wks+4 with my little girlie.
I relate better here to.. Theres girls as old as 24 here, so dont be affraid to post :flow:
Xx


----------



## Mini Monster

Its just really frustrating when your trying to get to sleep, you just want to itch lol.

Thank Nade, aww can't wait for my 20 week scan. Had my first scan last we, such an amazing feeling seeing them wiggling about for the first time : )


----------



## tryin4baby

haha yeah i know, just use the cream and it will go in no time :)


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Yeh i know the feeling!! It's so ladylike aha :blush:
Xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hiya.. i'm 19.. and i'm 13 weeks.. so not far behind you.. :)

it's fine to use it.. plus it doesn't go inside.. think the companies just put it on because they would rather be safe from suing.. practically everything says consult a doctor during pregnancy.. :haha: 

hope it helps.. 
xx


----------



## Mini Monster

Thanks everyone : )


----------



## SarahMUMMY

They advice you not to use things like that during pregnancy, mainly ones that go in side, probably like someone already said just to cover there backs.. i was once told to sit in cold water twice a day, and as cold as it is and as much as you think i dont wonna sit in that, it works..
hope that helps x


----------

